
GDPR and Apps - TekMol
I got a ton of emails these days from websites I use. They seem to be panicking to violate the GDPR. Seemingly they tried to comply by sending out emails which is probably complete nonsense.<p>Anyhow, what I find strange is that I got zero of these emails&#x2F;messages regarding the apps I use. I&#x27;m sure apps are covered by the GDPR just like websites.<p>Why didn&#x27;t the authors of apps take similar steps? They probably cannot email me because they do not have my email. But couldn&#x27;t they pop up a dialog or remove their app from the app store or block european users just like some websites did? Why do app authors behave so different?<p>Or is it because apps are not phoning home so much &#x2F; don&#x27;t have as many embedded 3rd party code that phones home to 3rd parties?
======
roptat
Same here, only one app, Anki, took the time to inform me they had changed
their privacy policy (although they didn't block my account before I accepted
the changes).

I don't think they have less trackers. I think it's even easier to
unintentionnaly add a tracker to an app because some of them come with
dependencies when you're not careful. See [https://reports.exodus-
privacy.eu.org/reports/](https://reports.exodus-privacy.eu.org/reports/) for
some reports on what tracker typical apps use.

------
olivierduval
I think it's because it's harder to update an app... and publisher don't
really care: they see apps limited to the phone even when they display ads...
Moreover, mobile ads publisher may not have already updated their sdk.
Deleting the apps from the appstore wouldn't be a real solution since the
datas are already out of the phone... So, basically, it seems to me that phone
apps are less GDPR compliant, that's all

